# THANKS Debb



## smoke freak (Sep 23, 2007)

Walked into the breakroom at work and a friend was busily munching his cheese-its. Offered him some of my smoked cheese. He loved it and ate way more than I intended. I loved it. Then came the challenge..."Smoke me some cheeseits."
After a couple visits to DeeJay's site I came up with my own version of crispix mix with LOTS of cheeseits. Huge success. He says Ill make millions.
Now I have to make more cause my daughter heard of it and wants some.Gotta love it when others make me fire up the cooker!!!


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 23, 2007)

Ain't it Great! Even better smoked. You're gonna love being rich


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

The only problem I have with the crispix mix is it's apparently very fattening! Everytime I make them the ole belt gets tighter. 
Maybe it's the butter?


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 23, 2007)

I always blame it on the humitity(?) making the leather shrink.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 23, 2007)

maybe i need to eat more crispmix....


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

Gyspy your just one of the lucky ones! Until I hit about 42 I was always getting told how skinny I was then fell 5 stories on top of an elevator at work I hurt my back and was OOC for about two years and nobody complained about me being skinny anymore!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 23, 2007)

i'm slowly getting there..walking miss fussybutt keeps the weight off lol
 p.s. thanxfor your sight, it's given me so many ideas & w/out it i would have still been buying store bought pastrami...


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 26, 2007)

Your most welcome!


----------



## iso (Oct 5, 2007)

Where is the "crispix mix" on Deb's site?  I do not seem to be able to find it in the linked pages.  Interesting gravestone markers though.


----------



## richtee (Oct 5, 2007)

I fell over 88 feet once. Finally got my drunk azz off the bus OK, tho.   ;{)


----------



## walking dude (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah debi..............

i followed, i believe a link you provided........to the chexmix recipe.........but just to go there and try tofind it.......i couldn't.......

just to let you know


d8de


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 5, 2007)

Crisp-x mix is on the bottom of the page here:

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downloads.htm

I'm updating the site (again) trying to make better menus I think it's more confusing now ... ergh! I'll keep trying!


----------



## iso (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Deb.  Much appreciated.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 6, 2007)

OKay I made category menus so you can just go to smoking, caning or whatever and see everything avaialable in that category. Hope that helps. Just getting to big to navagate without categories!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 6, 2007)

your knowledge......its getting JUST TO LARGE for your web site  Debi........heheheh

mite have to get a T-1 hookup.........hehehe



d8de


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 6, 2007)

or just be on the food network- i vote for that. di i get my dvd's & tivo free ???? i can be a consultant/submitter- lol


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 6, 2007)

Should I practice my sourtherern accent?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 6, 2007)

i'll hook ya up w/ that in a couple weeks....


----------



## walking dude (Oct 6, 2007)

crap.......you get on foodnetwerk.........see if you can snatch A.B.'s entire dvd collection......for a brother...........heheheh



d8de


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 7, 2007)

There was a post around here somewhere with all the AB videos but I can't find it.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 7, 2007)

no kidding?

d8de waits calmy.......(can't spell.....patiently)

d8de


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 7, 2007)

have ya tried youtube,ebay, or food network ??? or google altonbrown for his own site ???


----------



## walking dude (Oct 7, 2007)

heheh
yeah..........for 600 bux

heheheh

i was looking for.......ah..........nevermind

any one heard of torrents?..........   ")


d8de


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 7, 2007)

dayumm... fer $600 ya coulda met him in nashville last month & ate it live...fer $100 i'll let ya tape my cooks live & i'll even feed ya- lol


----------



## walking dude (Oct 7, 2007)

take a check?


d8de


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 7, 2007)

from you- yeah... lol "i'm on a mission from god"- blues lover...


----------

